# Tips for coping with social anxiety/panic attacks in college



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm starting classes in less than two weeks, and I was wondering...does anybody have any tips for coping with anxiety in college? It's been nearly two years since I've attended any uni courses, so I'm unfamiliar with the environment, and I'm certain that I'll have at least one panic attack a day when I first start going (even going to the store causes me to have a panic attack, and college will be much worse when it comes to social interactions.) 

If you're a college student with anxiety issues, how do you personally cope with it?


----------



## SADone (Aug 8, 2008)

I take a deep breath before I walk into each class and i tell myself I HAVE to do this( even though i'm terribly nervous). 

when people start talking to you, you just simply have to talk back to them.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

On me, I have several different things to cope with my anxiety. 

Aside from a bottle of xanax that is almost always on my person, I have a tiny book of psalms, it's not much bigger than my hand, and I keep it in my purse. I have marked the ones that calm me down. If you're not Christian, than a little prayer book could do the same thing. If you're an atheist, then just having a little book of inspirational quotes or poems could help. I've usually got other little religious items on me, like a prayer card to St. Dymphna (patron saint of mental disorders). Religion helps calm me down a lot.


----------

